# MAASTRICHT...capital of the Dutch Alps



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Maastricht, the oldest and southernmost Dutch city, capital of Limburg aka Dutch Florida aka the Dutch Alpine Region aka Dutch-Switzerland.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Maastricht, Kampflamm


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice photo's  I go to this city a lot...for shopping

The title of the tread made me laugh though :lol: Dutch Alps, do they really call it that way?


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lovely snow-peaked mountains!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I stayed in Maastricht a few years ago when I had to attend a 4 day training session at the nearby NATO base in Brunssum. I enjoyed my stay for the most part but since I was in training all day, there was not much time to do much sightseeing except in the city centre during the evening. :bash:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

joshsam said:


> The title of the tread made me laugh though Dutch Alps, do they really call it that way?


I thought it was an appropriate name for the region, after all the NL's highest elevation (the mighty Vaalserberg) is just a few kilometers away.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I like the title lol and love your pictures... again....
Maybe the best Maastricht-pictures ever posted on SSC.

Btw, there's a song from the Dutch band The Nits called "In the Dutch Mountains".


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. The city really is quite nice, out of the ones I've visited this summer I almost liked it the most.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Very beautiful pictures!

The city looks very Belgian/Flemish for a Dutch city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thermo said:


> The city looks very Belgian/Flemish for a Dutch city.


Which is the most positive thing about Maastricht...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I like your photography style, what equipment do you have?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. I have a Canon EOS 350D, a Sigma 17-70mm lens and a Hoya circ. polarizer. Don't want or need more since I can't be bothered to change lenses all the time.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats a good camera, I would have gone for it myself but in the end I went for Nikon.


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Oldest Dutch city? Makes sense: the closest to Rome.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Maastricht


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

It´s indeed a beautiful city


----------

